# New Gecko



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Picked up this little guy yesterday. His name is Admiral Graff


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

He's really, really cute and oh so tiny. What fun.


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Cute! I breed crested geckos!

Rebecca


----------



## blacky55667 (Dec 29, 2013)

I breed cresties too!


----------

